
Ask HN: Clueless recruiting tactics? - ditados
I&#x27;ve been bombarded with recruiter contacts for a number of positions lately, and I&#x27;d like to poll the hivemind about whether or not these are standard fare in Europe:<p>- Not telling me who they&#x27;re hiring for (from a recruiter that &quot;specializes in relocation&quot;)<p>- Not disclosing base salary (but asking for mine)<p>- Asking me for a CV when they already have a complete LinkedIn profile (and an online resumé)<p>- Wanting to &quot;chat&quot; and tossing me into an impromptu phone interview<p>- Trying to connect on LinkedIn and then going away forever<p>Is there anything I&#x27;ve missed? Discuss.
======
PaulHoule
Happens plenty in the US too.

There are some good recruiters but their are also a lot of dolts.

The main good thing I can say about recruiters is that if a company has
bothered to hire a recruiter they are serious about hiring someone. The
largest employer in my town (and state it turns out) is notorious for listing
positions that go unfilled for years, refusing to interview qualified
candidates (who would inevitably be overqualified) and interviewing and
rejecting C- and D-players as if tire kicking was a national sport.

------
JSeymourATL
Yes, sadly very similar to low-level 'contingency' style recruiting in the US
and elsewhere.

What to do?

Push back-- tell them, if you are serious about moving forward in any dialog--
answer these basic questions.

1) Can you forward a detailed position summary?

2) Can you share the client/hiring manager info? * I'll keep it confidential,
even sign a mutual NDA if necessary.

3) What is the budgeted compensation range? If it's not at least $175K then I
am NOT interested.

4) What's the interview process like?

5) Tell me about you and your firm-- how long have you been in the business?

Their answers should inform you whether or not you're dealing with
professionals. Incidentally, good recruiters are an indicator of a good
potential employer.

------
stillworks
Start of financial year and resume database building in anticipation of
anticipated hiring.

